# SAGEHENS RETRIEVER CLUB F/T RESULTS-IONE, CA



## Oh so High (Nov 25, 2003)

QUALIFYING

1ST PAH RAH'S LITTLE BIG MAN
O-JJ JONES
H-BILL SARGENTI

2ND FOXFIRE'S SLIGHT OF HAND
O-BILL AND LORNA KOLSTAD
H-LORNA KOLSTAD

3RD KWEST'S HUSTLER
O-CAROL & RON HAGGERTY
H-CAROL HAGGERTY

4TH KWEST'S HUSTLER
O-SHONENE & JIM GARRISON
H-JIM GARRISON

RJ FLYWAY'S FAST EDDIE
O-DON & HELEN GRAVES
H-DON GRAVES

JAM'S-JASPERTON QUICK PICK,CONNIE OF BAYPOINT,HONEYWOOD RISING STAR,CAPTAIN MACLISH DE ABREOJOS,FLYWAY'S AMERICAN FLYER,WRAITH'S EMBERAIN MACCAID,TRAPPER'S NATURAL BORN DRILLER


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Anyone have the rest of the results for Sagehens???


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

yep


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard Ryan Gelardi won both the Open and Amateur. I do not know if it was with the same dog or which dog it was.

Russ


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hey Russ, I know that Florence was marshalling Derby....did she give you the results there?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Our cell phone communication has been poor the last week. Are there Sun Spots? All she told me was that our dog, Ollie, took a greenie and Charles Tyson took 1st. 

Russ


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2003)

Open:

1st Ryan Gelardi with Telli
2nd Mike Pallazolo - not sure which dog
3rd Mike Pallazolo -still not sure which dog!!
4th Gordon Powers - same dog that won the Am last weekend at Klamath!
I believe one JAM given
Amateur

1st Ryan Gelardi with Telli Hooray Ryan....doubleheader winner
2nd Glenn Gulvin with Three
3rd Mike Pallazolo with Dixie
4th don't know

Derby

1st Jack Vollsted with Angel
2nd Charlie Koeth with Strider
3rd Linda Browne with Shag
4th Mary Ahlgren with Nifty


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good on Gordy Powers for an open 4th! I hadn't heard he'd won an amateru so double good :!:

Jack and Angle winning isn't any big surprise. Jack is a superb handler and trainer. Angle is a hard charging young marking lab. They're *gonna* do well. Look out west coast, they'll be around for awhile.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow, doesn't that make four double-header winners this weekend across the country??!!!

Melanie


----------

